# Biting for first time



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I just went to pick egon up today and as I was putting my hand under his face he started ti lick me. I was like oh ok.... he is greeting me... then he took a chomp down on my finger. This is the first time he has ever done this. is it possible he didnt like the smell of the hand sanitizer I used?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Seems like most hedgies do a bit of a lick-lick-lick before chomp. We come to realize that lick-lick is a warning sign. 

Mine isn't terribly fond of cleaning products/chemical smells and will chomp even without the lick-lick warning.

So, yes, it was probably the sanitizer that set Egon off. And NOT that he's developed a behavior problem or doesn't like you or anything like that. Just rinse more after using those chemically/strong scented products and you should be okay.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, it was probably the hand sanitizer. I was holding a very sweet hedgie with hand sanitizer on, and got bit. I highly doubt should would have bitten if I hadn't put any on before.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah hes a little noodle. He would never hurt me haha. Cool thanks guys :twisted:


----------



## Fenowyn (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd totally agree that it was probably the sanitizer. In my experience there are some chemical/perfumey smells that event the sweetest hedgies can't resist the tasting. 

I've had 2 that couldn't resist my deodorant (Secret solid--go figure!) They'd do anything to wiggle under a shirt and get a couple licks and a chomp. Talk about a surprise the first time I found that out!!!  

The breeder I got another one from said that his fiance's perfume was irresistable to the hedgie I adopted, and sure enough, when I wear perfume, it's lick-city, with occasional little nibbles.


----------

